# Usar el 74LS374



## caleman20 (Abr 15, 2012)

hola buenas

necesito su ayuda desde hace dias he querido hacer un proyecto con un teclado una 147, 374 y 47. y mostrar el resultado en 2 display.

al presionar el numero me lo muestra en la salida de la 147, pero el problema que al momento de guardar los datos en el 374 no me lo muestra, el clock y el OE los tengo a un nand donde multiplico los A,B,C,D de la 147 y ese resultado se lo tiro a los 2 no se si esta bien me podrian ayudar con un diagrama o una guia porfavor


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

Publica lo que llevas echo.


----------



## caleman20 (Abr 15, 2012)

ya logre que me funcionara me muestra algunos numeros, el 3,6,7,8 no me los muestra. ahora mi pregunta es: quiero ingresar el numero 25, pero y que me lo muestre en 2 display es decir primero el 2 y que despues se corra al siguiente display y me coloque el 5. gracias por la cualquier ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola coleman20

No se ve claramente el circuito en la imagen que adjuntaste.
Por el número de identificación de los IC’s que dices que utilizas el circuito podría ser como el que te estoy adjuntando.

Ten en cuenta que este desarrollo, como el tuyo, ya se había visto más de una vez por aquí en el foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## caleman20 (Abr 17, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola coleman20
> 
> No se ve claramente el circuito en la imagen que adjuntaste.
> Por el número de identificación de los IC’s que dices que utilizas el circuito podría ser como el que te estoy adjuntando.
> ...



gracias por tu diagrama me sirvio de mucho solo lo que no entiendo son la Q1 Q2 Q4 Q8 que salen de la 147 para donde las mandas


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola coleman20

Eso que mencionas (Q1 Q2 Q4 Q8) son los nombres de las terminales y ese es su valor.
Q1 es una terminal que sale del 74LS147 y va a la compuerta NAND74LS20 PIN 1.
Y así para las demás.
En el 74LS147 Apuntan hacia fuera porque de ahí sale la señal, en cambio en la compuerta NAND apuntan hacia adentro pues ahí son entradas.
Sin embargo se pueden utilizar indistintamente. Pero si se utilizan como debe ser se entiende más fácil un diagrama.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

